# Installing bootcamp on my macbook pro....are there any negatives?



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 13, 2009)

I was wondering if it will effect my battery life in mac os x and if I'm able to delete windows xp off the drive if I wanted? if anyone knows that would be great and thanks(im installing windows xp right now)


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 14, 2009)

It hasn't decreased my battery life at all, and it's a little too easy to mess up the Windows partition, as if you'd like to expand the partition or contract it, you'd have to make a full backup, delete the partition from within OS X, then create a new partition, at which point, you restore the backup.
But other than that negative, it's a good option, and though it's not got the flexibility of Parallels or Fusion, it's free, and a quick reboot will have native Windows programs running better than with virtualisation.


----------



## thraxed (Jun 14, 2009)

I always thought mac was negative in itself.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 14, 2009)

thraxed said:


> I always thought mac was negative in itself.



keep your negative comments to your self.

bastard....

boot camp is a pain, get vmware or Paralell


----------



## Rob! (Jun 15, 2009)

Boot camp is a pain only because of rebooting.  But it works rather well, Windows is quite snappy.

And yes it's really easy to get rid of, without affecting your OSX partition.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 15, 2009)

i hope that aint ur arse mate coz if it is that quite scary


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 16, 2009)

just buy a windows laptop?

My bud was doing the whole bootcamp thing and realized he should have just got a windows lappy to begin with to save him all the trouble.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 16, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> just buy a windows laptop?
> 
> My bud was doing the whole bootcamp thing and realized he should have just got a windows lappy to begin with to save him all the trouble.



I know a few people who did the same thing, haha!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 16, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> just buy a windows laptop?
> 
> My bud was doing the whole bootcamp thing and realized he should have just got a windows lappy to begin with to save him all the trouble.



He asked "on my macbook pro" so I'm going to assume he already owns it, so this isn't exactly constructive  Besides, its a beautiful piece of hardware. If I didn't love OS X I would still probably buy one to bootcamp windows on, because the usability is just such a priority for Apple.

Installing bootcamp indeed has the only negative of the fact that the partition table contains an HFS+ Partition, so partition resizing programs give errors because they don't handle it correctly. (Bootcamp assistant works fine!)

To uninstall bootcamp, you just re-open the bootcamp assistant, and hit "remove windows partition". Battery life should remain the same- You may not get the same time for capacity as you would in OS X, because different OS's handle programs differently. It should be close though.

I run OS X and vista on mine  Parallels is an excellent tool aswell.




thraxed said:


> I always thought mac was negative in itself.



No trolling.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I was wondering if it will effect my battery life in mac os x and if I'm able to delete windows xp off the drive if I wanted? if anyone knows that would be great and thanks(im installing windows xp right now)


It's already been said. It has no effect on battery life while in OSX. It's not something that runs in the background. It just repartitions your Mac and sets the bootloader up for dual boot. I never paid attention if Windows or OS X used more battery tho.



freaksavior said:


> keep your negative comments to your self.
> 
> bastard....
> 
> boot camp is a pain, get vmware or Paralell


I disagree. Bootcamp is not a pain at all. Not to mention, it performs much better than with Vmware or Paralells, especially if any 3d apps are involved. And to top it all off, if you don't feel like rebooting, you can use the bootcamp partition in Paralells at least. Never tried it in VMware to comment.

If 3D performance is a concern at all, Boot Camp is the only real option.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 16, 2009)

id really like to buy a macbook pro so i can run parallels on it and install XP and Fedora. That would own.


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 16, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> id really like to buy a macbook pro so i can run parallels on it and install XP and Fedora. That would own.



You could always sell your pc and downgrade to a mac


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 16, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> You could always sell your pc and downgrade to a mac



The next person I catch in this thread trolling is getting an infraction. Post useful information or don't post at all. 

You like your PC's, we know this, but those of us that have different tastes in software and hardware don't care. You don't want us trolling every pc thread on this forum saying "shoulda bought a mac" when someone has troubles do you?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 30, 2009)

is there a way to make your hard drive larger without having to reinstall windows? I just realized I wanted more space for my bootcamp but I dont want to reinstall


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 30, 2009)

If your worried about loss of speed / battery life, maybe an SSD would be the way to go?

MacBooks are sexy. Never tired OS X, id love to however.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2009)

Bootcamp can work well, ive seen it myself. You can delete the windows partition fine its like dual booting anything, you can increase the size of the mac OSX partition once the windows partition is formatted.

Bootcamp was used to play games although on a mac system not a macbook.

I dont use Macs myself but they are good for general surfing, media and video editing. That is why a lot of non gamers use mac as a lappy. Serious video editors use em too. Some prefer the interface too whatever floats your boat i guess.


----------



## Woody112 (Jun 30, 2009)

If you decide to go with parallels or vmware you will want to up grade your mem to 4gb. The reason is that your memory is split between the two operating systems while running a virtual OS. If you run boot camp you won't have this problem, full resources will be available for windows. I also opted to upgrade my HDD to 500gb. Relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 30, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> is there a way to make your hard drive larger without having to reinstall windows? I just realized I wanted more space for my bootcamp but I dont want to reinstall



I think theres a tool to resize your HFS+ partition and NTFS, i just don't remember what it was. But with ease, not really no 





Woody112 said:


> If you decide to go with parallels or vmware you will want to up grade your mem to 4gb. The reason is that your memory is split between the two operating systems while running a virtual OS. If you run boot camp you won't have this problem, full resources will be available for windows. I also opted to upgrade my HDD to 500gb. Relatively inexpensive.




Yeah I just upgraded my Macbook pro HDD from 120gb to 320, and it was definitely a much needed improvement.

HDD's have got so ridiculously cheap recently


----------

